# What do your horses show?



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

What does your horse show??


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Well currently, I show all Western. I am planning on taking up English riding as well.

My horse, however, still needs work with both.


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

I used to do western pleasure until my trainer said you have to do a posting trot before you lope. I guess I loved english and I am now all english. Of course that was a long time ago. I do both jumping and the english flat classes, but I picked jumping.lol


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

diamonr4ever said:


> I used to do western pleasure until my trainer said you have to do a posting trot before you lope.


 :shock: Wha...?


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Hunters, a little jumpers, and I've "shown" dressage a year!


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Saddleseat and you missed driving! Hah. And we have actually been considering getting into ASB Western Pleasure for our guys who won't cut it in the SS ring.


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

tim said:


> diamonr4ever said:
> 
> 
> > I used to do western pleasure until my trainer said you have to do a posting trot before you lope.
> ...


 It was to build up my leg strength. I thought the same thing, but it worked wonders.lol  Plus she was a very serious instructor. I would ride for 2 hours at least everyday. I never took a break, but that's also how I wanted to be. i'm a riding maniac! :twisted: I still even ride like that.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

weeeeel my showing guess could go under jumping but i do Hunters and Eq


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

diamonr4ever said:


> It was to build up my leg strength. I thought the same thing, but it worked wonders.lol  Plus she was a very serious instructor. I would ride for 2 hours at least everyday. I never took a break, but that's also how I wanted to be. i'm a riding maniac! :twisted: I still even ride like that.


Oh, I though she was telling you that's how it had to be in western pleasure. :lol: 

I mean, if it was just for your own good, thats whatever.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

LadyDreamer said:


> Saddleseat and you missed driving! Hah. And we have actually been considering getting into ASB Western Pleasure for our guys who won't cut it in the SS ring.




Ha ha I'm sorry, I couldn't think I was trying to do more general things. Sorry.


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

tim said:


> diamonr4ever said:
> 
> 
> > It was to build up my leg strength. I thought the same thing, but it worked wonders.lol  Plus she was a very serious instructor. I would ride for 2 hours at least everyday. I never took a break, but that's also how I wanted to be. i'm a riding maniac! :twisted: I still even ride like that.
> ...


 Heck no!lol :lol: I guess I worded it diferently(sp).


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

I show hunters on all of my horses.


----------



## Gypsy29 (Dec 4, 2007)

I do western and english pleasure as well as showmanship. I also do barrels, poles, and all of the other games, as well as team penning and trail riding. Right now I am at the local shows level, but someday I am going to get into the QH circuit. Whenever I have enough money to do it and the time to travel all over the place :lol: 
Oh and just to clarify, I don't do all of those things on one horse :wink:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

What if you show all of the above ( diff horses ) ?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Hunters


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

i do Barrels and Western Pleasure on my horse and racking on my friends horse lol


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

well, I show both dressage and jumping


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm surprised! no dressage or 3 day eventing :shock:


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I know. I am mostly surprised about dressage though.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, I've always loved Dressage. And when I'm older and own my horses, I'm gonna do Dressage. It doesn't mean that I'll do western and ordainary hacking with other horses though!


----------

